# Wyeast Reply



## cafelinhchi (22/1/15)

I been doing a little research on expected FG, and dropped a email to Wyeast and White Labs. Below is the reply from Wyeast that thought some might find interesting, still not heard anything from White Labs.

" Thanks for the email. The level of maltotriose fermentation/ metabolism
can vary from strain to strain, leading to different levels of
attenuation. Most of our strains are efficient in utilizing this sugar,
however those that have slightly lower levels of attenuation do not use
the sugar as well. See our product descriptions for attenuation levels
for each strain. The only ale strain that struggles with maltotriose
utilization is our 3724 Saison. This strain ferments well and then just
stops around 1.030-1.040 range. It will ferment to dryness and
metabolize the maltotriose, however it takes about an additional month.
1388 Belgian Strong and 1338 European Ale can also be sluggish in
metabolizing the maltotriose, but will eventually finish out. Other
strains that do not ferment maltotriose well or at all include most of
our wine strains."


----------



## Bribie G (23/1/15)

Mods might want to move this post from Brew Food to the Yeast subforum.


----------



## sponge (23/1/15)

3711 FTW!

:beerbang:


----------



## QldKev (23/1/15)

Bribie G said:


> Mods might want to move this post from Brew Food to the Yeast subforum.


Done


----------



## Mardoo (23/1/15)

Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Adr_0 (23/1/15)

Ok so I'll ask... What is maltotriose? 80% of the sugars converted in the mash end up being this?


----------



## Florian (23/1/15)

What was your actual question?

Was it as simple as 'what levels of attenuation do your yeast strains reach?' or was it more specific than that?

Much easier to make sense of the reply if we know what you actually asked them.


----------

